# Natural Fork Mezquite "aguask"



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

*Tonz qué mis amigos!*

*Because I am a lefty shooter, I regularly do the slingshot to make with his right hand. but when the natural shape of the fork has advantages for a shooter right, I like to take advantage, it is case of this fork. configured for a comfortable grip in your left hand.*

*I hope you enjoy it.*

_*Aguask*_


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Muy Bonita! I can only imagine how perfect it is in person


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Bellissima! Shape, colour and craftmanship are excellent, Chepo's style.


----------



## Natty Fork (Jul 18, 2012)

Beautiful form and grain!

Do you use a round file? square file? or knife to make the band groves? How about a band groove tutorial from you?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Beautiful slingshot! -- Tex


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Bravisimo! Simplemente lo mejor!


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Tenedor dulce, como siempre. Gran trabajo del Chepo ... Pertenece en el museo de Sofreto

Sweet fork, as always. Great work from Chepo...It belongs in Sofreto's museum


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

glanzend


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

pop shot said:


> Beautiful slingshot! -- Tex


You're one of those hard to please, I'm flattered to get that friend Tex


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

My goodness chepo!!!! That is so nice it just gives me chills. Just knowin it is for the left hand.... Wish it was MY left hand!!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

_You did it again, Bravo!! By the way ,I hold in my left hand. lol...







_


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Stunning!


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

mui lindo you are consistently good.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> mui lindo you are consistently good.


Thanks friend, AJW


----------



## Maomao (Feb 12, 2012)

Tons que! Don Chepo ... me place saludarle y ver una nueva obra suya!!! Pense que habiamos llegado a un acuerdo... "donde pondrias algo para poder rajar" pero por lo que veo esta llevandome la contraria...







... para que pero te quedo requetechingona!!! "quedo mejor armada que novia de narco"









Un abrazo amigo!

Mao








Ps: Mira lo que encontre en una pagina colombiana!jajaja Que fama!!!!!!... sera mucho pedir,de pronto un dia de estos un autografo?


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Muy bonita .... tiene toda la ChepoFirma por cada angulo ..... 
Saludos.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Maomao said:


> Muy bonita .... tiene toda la ChepoFirma por cada angulo .....
> Saludos.


Muchas gracias mi Jos,


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

primo de aspecto muy dulce!, me encanta el patrón del grano y por supuesto la forma y el acabado. tengo curiosidad? sé por qué su nombre incluye el 69, pero ¿por qué es tu avatar ahora rihno? estás presumiendo jejejejejjejeje


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

newconvert said:


> primo de aspecto muy dulce!, me encanta el patrón del grano y por supuesto la forma y el acabado. tengo curiosidad? sé por qué su nombre incluye el 69, pero ¿por qué es tu avatar ahora rihno? estás presumiendo jejejejejjejeje


Porsupuesto primo, ya ves como soy de presumido jejeje!

A ver si me explico, todo parte de esa manía de deformar las palabras, la palabra *resortera* se deforma con la terminación de la palabra *rinoceronte*, sólo que en genero femenino, de ahí que termine siendo *resorteronta*, además por la corpulencia, fuerza y apariencia de un tanque de guerra de estos chulos animalotes, eso me inspiran y eso trato de emular en mis resorterontas.

Un abrazo ese primo!


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

*¡¡Aguas Cabro...!! Deberia de decir al principio del post mai. Pa' que nadie se soprendiera de tamano de chulada que les presenta. Muy buenota la canija, espacialmente porque esta echa de mezquite. Ya sabe, la maderita de la que han de hacer mi estuchito...jajajajajajaja. Saludos mi mai







*


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

rockslinger said:


> _You did it again, Bravo!! By the way ,I hold in my left hand. lol...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Sorry, me too, it has been taken already. Saludos*


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Xidoo said:


> _You did it again, Bravo!! By the way ,I hold in my left hand. lol...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Sorry, me too, it has been taken already. Saludos*








[/quote]Well, I'm glad it went to a good home!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Beautiful job chepo that looks amazing!


----------

